# The Fae...



## ServantofGod (Jun 8, 2006)

Over at Exwitch we have been discussing fairies and the fae. Anybody have any info on them? Here's the link if you want to see it...
The Fae


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

> The words fae and faerie came to English from Old French which originated in the Latin word "Fata" which referred to the three mythological personifications of destiny, the Greek Moirae (Roman Parcae, "sparing ones", or Fatae) who were supposed to appear three nights after a child's birth to determine the course of its life. They were usually described as cold, remorseless old crones or hags (in contrast to the modern physical depiction). The latin word gave modern Italian's fata, Catalan and Portuguese fada and Spanish hada, all of which mean fairy. The Old French fÃ©e, had the meaning "enchanter." Thus fÃ©erie meant a "state of fÃ©e" or "enchantment." Fairies are often depicted enchanting humans, casting illusions to alter their emotions and perceptions so as to make themselves at times alluring, frightening, or invisible. Modern English inherited the two terms "fae" and "fairy," along with all the associations attached to them.
> A similar word, "fey," has historically meant "doomed to die," mostly in Scotland, which tied in the with the original meaning of fate. It has now gained the meaning "touched by otherworldly or magical quality; clairvoyant, supernatural." In modern English, the word seems to be conjoining into "fae" as variant spelling. If "fey" derives from "fata," then the word history of the two words is the same.1
> 
> Strictly, there should be a distinction between the usage of the two words "fae" and "faerie." "Fae" is a noun that refers to the specific group of otherworldly beings with mystical abilities (either the elves (or equivalent) in mythology or their insect-winged, floral descendants in English folklore), while "faerie" is an adjective meaning "of, like, or associated with fays, their otherworldly home, their activities, and their produced goods and effects." Thus, a leprechaun and a ring of mushrooms are both faerie things (a fairy leprechaun and a fairy ring.), although in modern usage fairy has come to be used as a noun.
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 9, 2006)

Goin home, late last night
Suddenly I got a fright
Yeah I looked through the window and surprised what I saw
Fairy boots were dancing with a dwarf,

All right now!

Fairies wear boots and you gotta believe me
Yeah I saw it, I saw it, I tell you no lies
Yeah fairies wear boots and you gotta believe me
I saw it, I saw it with my own two eyes,

Well all right now!

So I went to the doctor
See what he could give me
He said son, son, youve gone too far.
cause smokin and trippin is all that you do.

Ozzy saw fairies.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 9, 2006)

You eat too many of those mushrooms and you certainly will see fairies...and a few other things!


----------

